# Use IPad as a controller for Sibelius & Cubase



## jatzemann (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi there, 

as a pianist & composer I have ever been quite lazy configuring my setup, working with templates and so on...
But now I´d like to advance in that field and e.g. start to use my IPad. I mostly work with Sibelius Ultimate (2021.2 -> latest release) and Cubase 10. 

Doing some little research I get a little bit confused. As far as I know there are these options:
- Elgato Stream Desk: can I use it with the Ipad? Or do I need the hardware? I´ve read that it costs about 3$ monthly but in the AppStore it seems to be free?!
- Metagrid: this seems to be cool for Sibelius, as there´s a viewset available (https://gumroad.com/l/ssAaD) -> but so for the software and the viewset it´d be around 40$ -> would this be of use also for film editing software (as premiere or davinci resolve)??? and would I have to buy or to edit a viewset for every programm I´d like to use?
- Touch Portal: this seems to be similar to Metagrid, but its basic version is free -> does it have predesigned templates for Cubase, Sibelius and so on?

Are you aware of any other solutions? The fact is that I´m pretty new into this computer <-> Ipad combination stuff and my brain could be missing something. 

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## cmillar (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi....I'm a Sibelius and Cubase user as well, and I've totally integrated 'Stream Deck' into my workflow for both software.

Now, I don't know how I live without it. (...I used to customize keystrokes in both programs to use with an external number keypad with my Mac, but 'Stream Deck' is far easier)

The great thing about Stream Deck is that you can totally customize it for what you need.

And the real 'tactile' buttons are way better than the soft-touch iPad as a controller. More feel, more security, faster workflow with less mistakes and re-do's.

To get started with Stream Deck for Sibelius, I'd recommend this from Notation Central:








Notation Express Stream Deck Profile for Sibelius - Notation Central


Notation Express is the fastest way to work in Sibelius Ultimate. It's a custom-designed profile for the Stream Deck console and the Stream Deck Mobile app that makes powerful Sibelius Ultimate features easy and fun to use.




www.notationcentral.com





You can further customize the buttons for what you want as well.

Then, just transfer what you learn from this over to creating a setup for Cubase.

Don't want to sound like a salesman, but it's the way to go for what you're looking for.


----------



## jatzemann (Mar 17, 2021)

Stream Deck is definitively a cool solution, but a little bit expensive. Especially with several sets it´d get pretty fast above 300,-€. 
Of course it´s nice to have the hardware solution, but a nice app would work for me as well. 

It´s kinda difficult to get valuable information and tutorials. 
Now I´ve heard of Touch OSC, what seems to be similar as Metagrid and Touch Portal.


----------



## cmillar (Mar 17, 2021)

You actually only need one Stream Deck. That save a ton of money! The software that works with it loads your template for whatever program you're opening....Sibelius, Cubase, video editor, etc. etc.

Pretty cost effective if you use it.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 18, 2021)

Open Stage Control might be of interest. It requires time to setup rather than buying something of the shelf. If you wanted keystrokes you would have to use another software to translate midicc to keystrokes.






Open Stage Control (Tutorial) - An alternative to Lemur and TouchOSC


Happy to explain and happy to share the OSC layout, if it helps. Though it has a lot of shortcuts for custom scripts and actions, so I'm not sure how much use it is on its own. I'll start with the explanation and if it's not enough I'll include the layout, perhaps? So, first things first, you...




vi-control.net


----------



## Franklin (Mar 18, 2021)

jatzemann said:


> Hi there,
> 
> as a pianist & composer I have ever been quite lazy configuring my setup, working with templates and so on...
> But now I´d like to advance in that field and e.g. start to use my IPad. I mostly work with Sibelius Ultimate (2021.2 -> latest release) and Cubase 10.
> ...


I have been using Stream Deck XL with Notation Express Sibelius but find working with Metagrid on my iPad a lot easier. Having all the Notation Express macros at hand I used them to create an almost similiar function as Stream Deck but had to use the available icons in Metagrid. It isn't yet possible to import other icons into Metagrid to benefit from the Notation Express icons. I sold my Stream Deck XL device but still have the Notation Express software, which made it easy to use the macros. It's a work in progress and the layout can be changed to your liking. You can change the pads to any size. Metagrid comes with templates for Dorico and Cubase and you can expand or change it to your liking. Took 2 quick shots with my phone of the main screen and the note-input screen.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Mar 26, 2021)

jatzemann said:


> Hi there,
> 
> as a pianist & composer I have ever been quite lazy configuring my setup, working with templates and so on...
> But now I´d like to advance in that field and e.g. start to use my IPad. I mostly work with Sibelius Ultimate (2021.2 -> latest release) and Cubase 10.
> ...


I purchased Touch Portal and, for the most part, I'd say it's well worth it! However, there is nothing DAW-oriented. I honestly use it as a simple macro pad, or that was until I saw a Stream Deck for less than the usual price at Amazon and grabbed it. Now that I have both, I'd say that you are probably better off with the SD, especially if you go with the XL. The original is cool, but you usually lose one button to go back, or another if you need a folder. 

-Touch Portal: Cheap, not difficult to use as a macro pad, and in a sense more customizable than the SD. I like using it on a tablet for the real estate. Deeper programming is possible but requires some basic programming I couldn't quite grasp. Still, there are some useful tutorials if I ever want to dig deeper. Since I'm on Windows, I could only connect through wi-fi, and mine sucks! Every time my wi-fi failed for even less than a second, I´d have to restart the client. As I was typing this, my wi-fi failed for the n-th time today... Developer once mentioned they do have MIDI support in mind in the near future. 

-SD: Small, nice, usually reliable. Wish the cable was of a better quality and was located differently so I could have more options on how to place it on my desk. Programming is basically done for you, so much easier to have hardware feedback, and both Windows and Mac have MIDI support. However, somehow I don't feel that I couldn't use Touch Portal in conjunction with it. I can have way more buttons in the tablet at any time (hence my comment on the SD XL), but I am grateful I just have to drop actions and icons into the SD to make it work. It is more user friendly than Touch Portal, in my opinion.

It is very likely I wouldn't have paid for the SD if the TP connection didn't rely on a server. Same problem with TouchOSC, but of course that's my issue and not the apps'. Since hardware seems to be more reliable, I´d go down that route. If I were better at understanding these apps and at making them work when something goes wrong, I would have probably stuck with them.


----------

